# Gravelbike für Frau 160cm gesucht, entspannte Sitzposition



## bender_79 (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

Für meine Feundin such ich ein Allroundbike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde (Strasse, Wald- + Feldweg) und auch mal längere Urlaubstouren mit Gepäck.
Deshalb fällt die Wahl auf ein Gravelbike. 

Ich bin hier mal reingestolpert und frage nach Vorschlägen zu Bikes, welche wir uns mal anschauen/probefahren sollten.
Inwiefern jetzt spezielle Frauen-Gravelbikes (kürzer?) Sinn machen, muss auch eine Probefahrt klären.

Im Moment stehen schon diese Bikes auf der Liste:

Cube Nuroad Pro/WS 999,- Euro (10,5kg)
######################################
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/road/road-cyclocross/nuroad/cube-nuroad-pro-blacknred-2019/

Bombtrack The Hook WMN 1599,-  (10,8kg)
#######################################
http://bombtrack.com/hook-wmn-2-2/

https://www.bike24.de/p1298560.html

Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 Women's 1599,- (10kg)
###########################################
https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...eckpoint-alr-4-womens/p/22629/?colorCode=blue

Scott Contessa Speedster Gravel 15 1199.- (10kg)
###############################################
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-contessa-speedster-gravel-25-bike?article=270086023 

vielen Dank für Feedback!


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2019)

Eventuell macht ja ein Bike mit 27,5er Rädern sttt der großen 28er Räder Sinn?









						Nukeproof Digger Pro 2019 Gravel Bike Cyclocross Komplettbike - MOUNTAINLOVE
					

Die Freiheit dem Mainstream davon zu fahren und Ihr eigenes Abenteuer zu erleben. Das Digger basiert auf einem Allrounder-Trainingsfahrrad für unsere Athleten. Diese Bike ist besonders vielseitig. Es wurde entwickelt, um kilometerlange Runden zu drehen, Rennstrecken in Angriff zu nehmen oder die...




					www.mountainlove.de
				











						Ragley Trig Adventure Rennrad 2020 Gravelbike - MOUNTAINLOVE
					

Das Trig Adventure Rennrad wurde so konstruiert und ausgestattet, dass es für jedes Abenteuer, egal wie lang oder anspruchsvoll es ist, das Beste aus sich macht - das Trig ist zuverlässig, komfortabel und macht extrem viel Spaß. Dieses Fahrrad ist bereit, Ihr Begleiter zu sein, wohin Ihre...




					www.mountainlove.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (11. Juli 2019)

Danke,
persönlich denke ich, dass das Rad mindestens eine 2fach-Schaltung haben sollte, um flexibler auf das breite Anwendungsspektrum reagieren zu können.


----------



## Florent29 (11. Juli 2019)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Danke,
> persönlich denke ich, dass das Rad mindestens eine 2fach-Schaltung haben sollte, um flexibler auf das breite Anwendungsspektrum reagieren zu können.



Eine 1-fach Schaltung mit 11-42 Kassette, wie an den beiden Bikes verbaut, hat mehr Bandbreite (382%) als das übliche Gravel-Setup mit Ultrakompaktkurbel 46-36 und 11-32 Kassette (372%). Mit 11-28 Kassette sind es sogar nur 325%.


----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2019)

Schau Dir auch mal die Stevens Cyclocrosser an. Die haben eine sehr ausgewogene Geo und sind eher auf Komfort-Geo getrimmte Rennräder mit großer Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Eine 1-fach Schaltung mit 11-42 Kassette, wie an den beiden Bikes verbaut, hat mehr Bandbreite (382%) als das übliche Gravel-Setup mit Ultrakompaktkurbel 46-36 und 11-32 Kassette (372%). Mit 11-28 Kassette sind es sogar nur 325%.



Was diese 46-36er Kurbeln an Gravelbikes verloren haben erschließt sich mir seit jeher nicht. Für Race Cyclocrosser könnte ich mir das noch einreden lassen wegen geringeren Gangsprüngen/weniger Nachschalten im Rennbetrieb oder so. Aber für Touren-Gravelbikes? Eine normale Rennrad Compact hat mit 50-34 einen kleineren Gang und eine breitere Übersetzung. 11-34er oder gar 11-36er 11fach Kassette dran, und man hat die beste Bandbreite bei gleichzeitig noch vergleichsweise geringen Übersetzungs-Sprüngen.
Bei den meisten Gravelbikes, die ich so kenne, ist auch genau so eine Rennrad-Compact mit 50-34 dran. Oder halt 1fach. Diese Cyclocrosser-Ultracompact sieht man (aus gutem Grund vermutlich) doch eher seltener. Um die Bandbreite einer 1fach Schaltung schöner zu rechnen scheinen sie aber ganz gut zu taugen 

27,5 "Road Plus" bekommt man eigentlich in fast jedes normale Gravelbike rein. Scheint gerade ein Trend zu sein. Ein "richtiges" 27,5 Road Plus hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen. Es wird eigentlich immer nur als Setup-Option angeboten, wo die kleineren Laufräder in einen Standard 700C Rahmen reingehängt sind. So auch bei den beiden obigen Links. Ist eigentlich nichts so furchtbar besonderes bzw. könnte man das mit einem beliebigen Rad selbst veranstalten, man braucht ja nur den entsprechenden Laufradsatz dafür. Setzt halt die normalerweise sowieso schon geringe Tretlagerhöhe nochmal runter. Wie gut man das dann findet wenn's mal ins Gelände geht... wobei für Straße und Feldweg ist es eigentlich eh egal.

Wenn es eher kürzer sein soll lohnt es sich evtl einfach statt bei den "echten" Gravelbikes auch mal bei den Cyclocrossern umzuschauen. Die haben oft eine kürzere Geometrie. Da muss man dann allerdings in Puncto Reifenfreiheit aufpassen, weil es bei den entsprechenden Rennen Breitenbeschränkungen gibt, haben die Rahmen teils nicht so viel Freigang für breitere Reifen.


----------



## Florent29 (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Was diese 46-36er Kurbeln an Gravelbikes verloren haben erschließt sich mir seit jeher nicht. Für Race Cyclocrosser könnte ich mir das noch einreden lassen wegen geringeren Gangsprüngen/weniger Nachschalten im Rennbetrieb oder so. Aber für Touren-Gravelbikes? Eine normale Rennrad Compact hat mit 50-34 einen kleineren Gang und eine breitere Übersetzung. 11-34er oder gar 11-36er 11fach Kassette dran, und man hat die beste Bandbreite bei gleichzeitig noch vergleichsweise geringen Übersetzungs-Sprüngen.
> Bei den meisten Gravelbikes, die ich so kenne, ist auch genau so eine Rennrad-Compact mit 50-34 dran. Oder halt 1fach. Diese Cyclocrosser-Ultracompact sieht man (aus gutem Grund vermutlich) doch eher seltener. Um die Bandbreite einer 1fach Schaltung schöner zu rechnen scheinen sie aber ganz gut zu taugen



Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt einfach nach den 2fach Varianten der von mir verlinkten Bikes geschaut - und die hatten Ultrakompakt-Kurbeln drauf.

Wobei 46 Zähne für eine Nähmaschine vielleicht mehr Sinn macht als 50. Warum man das dann aber nicht mit einem 30er Blatt paart, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Warum man das dann aber nicht mit einem 30er Blatt paart, weiß ich auch nicht.


So fände ich das dann auch wieder ganz cool.

@bender_79 
Das Canyon Grail gibt's auch in "ziemlich klein"


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Juli 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schau Dir auch mal die Stevens Cyclocrosser an. Die haben eine sehr ausgewogene Geo und sind eher auf Komfort-Geo getrimmte Rennräder mit großer Reifenfreiheit.



Das Problem ist nur im Moent die Verfügbarkeit. Bei der Größe der Dame würd ich ihr auch sagen probier mal eins in 47 aus (fahre ich auch 2 von bei 162cm) aber wie gesagt an eins ran zu kommen ist halt zur Zeit eher schwierig bis unmöglich.
Da kann man bei Bedarf dann 11-34 und vorne 46/30 nachrüsten. Ich hab mir beim Kauf direkt von 11-32 auf 11-34 wechseln lassen und demnächst wird vermutlich noch die Kurbel dran glauben, mals ehen wie ich da Bock und € zu habe.
Zur Zeit bin ich eher scharf auf nen Zweitlaufradsatz, da ich es halt auch als Rennradersatz für schnelle Hausrunden mal hernehmen werde, da reicht mir nach oben dann später vermutlich eine 46er absolut aus, mal sehen, bin am Rennrad auch nur mal bergab (haha in SH) den größten Gang gefahren...


----------



## bender_79 (12. Juli 2019)

Stevens ist leider nix mehr in der Größe verfügbar.
Sind gestern das Cube Nuroad und das Salsa Vaya probegefahren...

Das Vaya hatte die angenehmere Sitzposition, das Nuroad wirkte schneller bei der Probefahrt.

@scylla
Da Canyon ja ein reiner Versender ist, würde ich hier ohne Probefahrt nicht einfach so bestellen. Wir kennen ja noch nicht die perfekte Geo.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Juli 2019)

Bist du sicher wegen den Stevens? Ich meine mein Händler käme noch an was ran, kommt aufs Wunschmodell an... Was muss es denn so an Ausstattung mitbringen?
Aber ansonsten: ja es ist zur Zeit in allen Größen echt schwer was zu kriegen. Wartezeiten bis 5 Monaten sind keine Seltenheit. Aberin spätestens 2 Monaten stehen dieneuesten 2020er Modelle auf der Matte, normalerweise kann man sich da dann relativ zeitnah mit Rad versorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Juli 2019)

Bei meinem Händler in NMS steht übrigens ein 2019er Tabor in 47. Nur so zur Info. Unerwartet aber lustig.
War eben da weil ich Lenkerband für meinen bestellten Tria Aufsatz brauchte, und wie ich so meinen Blick über die Räder mit Rennlenker schweifen lasse stand es da, mittendrin das kleine.


----------



## bender_79 (15. Juli 2019)

Es gibt hier wohl noch ein Stevens Gavere in 47. Aber müsste es nicht eher 50 sein, wenn das Cube Nuroad in der 50 ganz gut gepasst hat?

Ansonsten hat es meiner Freundin Stahl angetan, da es sich wohl auf den Probefahrten gegenüber eines Alubikes besser bzw. gedämpfter fuhr (Kopfsteinpflaster, steinigen Feldweg). Heute ist noch ein Genesis Croix de Fer 10 dran mit probefahren.

Wir suchen jetzt noch ein Bombtrack Hook in der S zum Probefahren...

Noch andere Vorschläge für Stahl-Gravelbikes so bis max 1500,-?
Bei bike24 hat man uns schon geraten, bis zum September auf die neuen Modelle zu warten...


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Juli 2019)

Du kannst dich nicht nach Größen anderer Hersteller richten, du musst drauf sitzen und dich wohl fühlen und Größe 50 bei 1,6m ist immer sehr gewagt

Ich (162cm, SL 75) kann das Stevens (Tabor / Prestige) in 47 fahren mit nem 100mm Vorbau oder in 50 mit nem 80er Vorbau. Beim 47er sitze ich mehr "im" Rad fühle mich sicherer und hab das Gefühl eine bessere Kontrolle zu haben. Beim 50er sitze ich halt einfach als Passagierin drauf. Fahrbar ist beides für mich, nur fühlt sich 50 eben nicht so gut an. Überstandshöhe ist bei beiden kritisch, mit Schuhen hab ich noch so 1 maximal 2cm Platz. Mir reicht das, ich beherrsche das Rad meiner Meinung nach gut genug um auch im Notfall nicht aufs Oberrohr zu klatschen. Toe Overlap, geschenkt. Bei Schuhgröße 39 ist egal ob 50 oder 47 du stößt unweigerlich in engen Kurven oder beim Losfahren kurz dran. Standover an meinem ehemaligen 47er Stevens Soana Pro Rennrad war übrigens bedeutend größer aber das hatte halt Felgenkneifer und konnte nur 25er Schlappen...

Mir brachte das 50er halt einfach keine Vorteile. Es war nicht mehr Platz für die Füße, es gehen keine wesentlich größeren Taschen dran, keine größeren Trinkflaschen ins Rahmendreieck etc. Wozu also mit dem größeren Rahmen abmühen...?

Vor allem muss man ja bedenken vielleicht mal steiles Gelände oder Gepäck zu haben... da will man ja schliesslich nicht jedesmal absteigen müssen.

Also wenn deine Freundin so wahnsinnig lange Arme hat, dass sie mit Größe 50 klar kommt, und auch so ewig lange Beine - why not. Ich hab für meine Körpergröße lange Beine und lange Arme aber nen sehr kurzen Rumpf, mir sind die 50er meist nix.

P.S. ich weiss ja dass die Zahlen bei den Standover Werten nicht immer mit der Realität zusammenpassen (Stevens 76 aber ich hab noch 1-2cm mit 75er SL) aber das Bombtrack Hook soll 77,7 in S haben - meinst du ihr passt das mit 1,6m?!


----------



## bender_79 (15. Juli 2019)

Wir werden uns jetzt auch noch das Stevens Gavere in der 47 morgen anschauen...

Danke für deine Eindrücke!


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2019)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Noch andere Vorschläge für Stahl-Gravelbikes so bis max 1500,-?



Cotic Escapade - dürfte aber auch schwierig werden mit Probefahrt weil keine Händler
Specialized Sequoia - sackschwer und nur min 50er Größe
Rondo Ruut ST - ebenfalls nur min 49.5er Größe und keine Ahnung wegen Probefahrt
Kona Rove ST


----------



## bender_79 (17. Juli 2019)

So,
jetzt wurden seit letztem Wochenende folgende Fahrräder probegefahren:

cube nuroad pro (50)
salsa vaya (54) für einen eindruck bezüglich Stahl und höherer Front
Genesis Croix De Fer 10 (S)
Stevens Gavere (47)
Bombtrack Hook 2 in M für Eindruck bezüglich hydraulischer Bremse
Canyon Inflite in XS, 3 Jahre alt

Von der Geometrie passte das Nuroad am Besten (Front könnte ein bissl höher sein). Das Stevens war wirklich zu klein. Stahl fuhr sich am komfortabelsten (Genesis leider zu recht schwer und Oberrohr etwas zu hoch). Bezüglich Bremse liebäugeln wir jetzt doch mit hydraulischer Bremse, da einfach weniger Bremskraft nötig ist.

Von der Geometrie in Small fast gleich wie das Nuroad mit 50, mit 1,2cm längerem Steuerrohr, ist das Sonder Camino Al.
Da überlegen wir jetzt vielleicht was selbst mit dem Rahmen aufzubauen oder als Komplettrad mit hydr. Bremse zu ordern (leider nur mit 1x11 verfügbar).








						Sonder Camino Gravel Bike in Titanium & Aluminium with Drop Bars
					

Titanium and aluminium drop bar gravel bikes. It's quick, light and definitely not afraid to leave the asphalt. We've taken a race cross bike and relaxed the riding position, extending the wheelbase for a fast, comfortable all-day ride.




					www.alpkit.com
				




Was mit Stahl in der benötigten Größe zur jetzigen Zeit haben wir leider nichts Passendes finden können bisher.

soweit so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Juli 2019)

Wenn deine Freundin wirklich 1,6m "lang" ist - hat sie vorher jemals ein Rennrad gefahren? Ich frag nur nicht dass sie sagt es sei zu klein und hinterher tut ihr doch alles weh und es muss mit Stummelvorbauten ausgeglichen werden. Aber gut wenn sie sagt das ist so, dann wird es wohl so sein, finde ich halt nur merkwürdig weil ich ja sogar noch 2cm länger bin, dann hat sie wohl nen langen Rumpf im Gegensatz zu mir.  

Ich würde mir ein Komplettbike mit 1fach niemals zulegen wenn ich ne 2fach will - dann lieber selbst aufbauen sofern man genau weiss wie die Geometrie sein soll. 
Wenn es hydraulisch sein soll beachtet bei kleinen Leuten die neuen 105er STI für kleinere Hände. Ich hatte neulich die R7020 in der Hand und die waren zwar ziemlich gleich wie die kleineren R7025 aber der Bremsgriff ist am 20er schmal und lang und am 25er eben ein fetter Gnubbel den man mit kurzen Grabscherchen bequemer umschlingen kann und damit kann ich mit 1 Finger bremsen aus den Hoods.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juli 2019)

Bin zufällig auf da Thema gestoßen und hab mich entschieden, mal reinzuschauen und kurz quer zu lesen. 

Zur Größen(des)orientierung möchte einwerfen: Meine Freundin ist 1.54 m und fährt Surly Straggler 650b...mit 38 cm Rahmenhöhe, 70 mm Vorbau und SQ Lab 302 mit 680 mm Breite. Sie fühlt sich pudelwohl auf dem Rad und wir wären nie auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, das Bike mit Dropbar aufzubauen - es wäre schlicht viel zu lang geworden. 

Klar ist die Dame, um die es hier geht etwas größer, aber wenn ich bei 1.60 m etwas von Rahmengröße 50 mit Dropbar lese, dann habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das auf lange Sicht zu keinem wirklich zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis führen wird.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> aber wenn ich bei 1.60 m etwas von Rahmengröße 50 mit Dropbar lese, dann habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das auf lange Sicht zu keinem wirklich zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis führen wird.



++1 - und schon garnicht mit der gewünschten entspannten Sitzposition..


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Juli 2019)

Das ist ja meine Rede die ganze Zeit. Ich denke bei kurzen Beinen müsste 47 sogar schon grenzwertig lang und hoch sein mit 1,6m. Ich sag mal im Zweifel der kleinere Rahmen und langer Vorbau als andersrum. 

Vielleicht wurde auf dem Oberlenker greifend Probegefahren?  Kommt mir jedenfalls seltsam vor. Aber gut, wir müssen ja nicht drauf fahren. Uns erwartet dann halt nur warscheinlich demnächst der "wie mache ich zu großes Rad für kleine Frau passend" Faden


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2019)

Wenn die Geodaten bei dem Cube, das wohl am besten gepasst hat,  so gemeint sind, das die 470mm auf der Abbildung Mitte Tretlager/Ende Sitzrohr gemessen wurden, kann es schon gut passen. Ich finde die angegebenen 50cm als Rahmengröße irritierend. Ist aber bei Rennrädern auch oft so, aber da wird die RahMengröße meist mit dem Maß Mitte Tretlager/Mitte Oberrohr angegeben, die Sitzrohrlänge ist dann entsprechend länger (z.B. 470mm/500mm).


----------



## bender_79 (23. Juli 2019)

ja, lucie hat recht, Cube Nuroad 50 ist vermutlich bei anderen Herstellern eher eine 47.

Mit 160cm und ~77cm Schrittlänge passte das Nuroad bei den Ausfahrten am Besten.
Beim Stevens Gavere z.B. in der 47 gab es bergab das Gefühl über den Lenker zu kommen. Das machte sehr unsicher.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Juli 2019)

Falls das Gavere sonst gefiel nochmal mit 100mm Vorbau oder in 50 testen. Es sei denn es soll eh schon 100% ein anderes Bike sein, dann hat sich das ja eh erledigt.


----------



## MarkusL (5. August 2019)

bender_79 schrieb:


> ...Inwiefern jetzt spezielle Frauen-Gravelbikes (kürzer?) ...


Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## sideshowbob (5. August 2019)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für meine Feundin such ich ein Allroundbike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde (Strasse, Wald- + Feldweg) und auch mal längere Urlaubstouren mit Gepäck.




Das ist preislich aus dem Rahmen, oder?!








						Jena | Gravel bikes Wilier Triestina
					

Jena ist dein Gravel-Rad aus Karbon, das dir die größtmögliche Wahlfreiheit für all deine Touren bietet.




					wilier.com
				



Auch in S und XS verfügbar... und zumindest vor ein paar Wochen war es noch innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen lieferbar. Und Rabatt gabs auch ordendtlich.

Habe das Bike selber und bin MEGA zufrieden.
Habe es auch einer Bekannten mit sehr ähnlichen Maßen (161/76) empfohlen und es ist durch das "geslopte" Oberrohr in der Überstandshöhe auch super angenehm.
Mit 2-fach 50/34 und Fertiggewicht ohne Pedale von 9kg in M...S oder XS wahrscheinlich spürbar weniger. (Meins ist inzwischen auf 8kg runter!)
Gerade bei so kleinen Damen spielt das Bike Gewicht echt eine Rolle.


----------

